# Jak życie znam, ...



## bg1

Cześć,
Jak się mówi po Angielsku: "Jak życie znam, ..."
Dzięki!
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## Thomas1

Bg1 przydałby się kontekst.

Na razie jako tłumaczenie jak znam życie/znając życię mogę zaproponować: 
par for the course
usually
habitually
typically
as one can expect/as can be expected
as a rule
as it often happens


----------



## bg1

Dzięki, *Thomas1*! Pytanie zadałem bez specjalnego kontekstu. Moim zdaniem "Jak życie znam ..." jest dość popularne i ogólne ale dam przykład: "Jak życie znam to ona się zwolni z tej pracy prędko."


----------



## majlo

bg1 said:


> Moim zdaniem "Jak życie znam ..." jest dość popularne


Moim zdaniem nie jest. Właściwie to pierwszy raz je przeczytałem w twoim wątku.  Zawsze mówiłem bądź słyszałem "Jak znam życie, ...".


----------



## bg1

Jak życie znam, pewnie znów masz rację ;-)


----------



## ><FISH'>

bg1, mam do ciebie pytanie. Mieszkasz w Kanada, a mówi tutaj twój ojczysty język jest "Vietnamese". Skąd znasz polski?


----------



## bg1

Hi *><FISH>*,
Mieszkałem w Polsce przez jakiś czas 
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Can't You say: "Life as I know it..."?


----------



## Slovianka

"Jak znam życie" jest to takie powiedzenie, które nie ma wiele wspólnego ze znajomością życia. Raczej z przekonaniem, ze zna się kogoś, było się w podobnych sytuacjach lub np., że ma się pecha. 
Np. "Jak znam życie, przegra na wyścigach i przyjdzie prosić o pożyczkę". - To jest tylko przykład, ze "jak znam zycie" nie można przetłumaczyc tak, jak to proponujesz.


----------



## slavic_one

Marcus Africanus said:


> Can't You say: "Life as I know it..."?



Not really. I'd say "as it usually happens". More literally and to be still correct would be maybe "as life shows so far".


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Do You understand "jak znam życie" as "jak to zwykle bywa"?


----------



## majlo

Marcus Africanus said:


> Do You understand "jak znam życie" as "jak to zwykle bywa"?



Sure, by all means.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Marcus Africanus said:


> Can't You say: "Life as I know it..."?



It is not a good suggestion.


----------



## bg1

Slovianka said:


> "Jak znam życie" jest to takie powiedzenie, które nie ma wiele wspólnego ze znajomością życia. Raczej z przekonaniem, ze zna się kogoś, było się w podobnych sytuacjach lub np., że ma się pecha.
> Np. "Jak znam życie, przegra na wyścigach i przyjdzie prosić o pożyczkę". - To jest tylko przykład, ze "jak znam zycie" nie można przetłumaczyc tak, jak to proponujesz.



Moim zdaniem "Jak znam życie ..." zawiera trochę subiektywności, czyli trochę "znajomości życia" ;-) "Jak znam życie ..." jest przybliżone do "Z moich doświadczeń ...". No, może nie całkiem ale te 2 wyrazy mają coś wspólnego. Mam rację?


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Moim zdaniem masz rację. Myślę, że "Jak znam życie ..." zakłada, iż masz pewne doświadczenie życiowe, na podstawie którego dochodzisz do określonych wniosków, czyli "Z doświadczenia wiem, ...". W tym doświadczeniu zawiera się również znajomość konkretnych osób, o czym pisze Slovianka - mówiąc już o konkretnej osobie, którą znamy (a nie ogólnie), "Jak znam życie ..." wyraża "Jak ciebie znam, ..." itp.


----------



## majlo

Nie powiedziałbym "doświadczenie życiowe", bo to może zostać źle zinterpretowane. W każdym razie na pewno chodzi o jakieś doświadczenie, bo gdybyśmy tego doświadczenia, czy też wiedzy, nie mieli, to nie moglibyśmy w ogóle użyć wyrażenia "Jak znam życie".

P.S. Tak się składa, że dzisiaj użyłem tego wyrażenia, tyle że w jego imiesłowowej wersji (Znając życie, ...), i doszedłem do wniosku, że chyba w tej formie jest on częściej spotykany. Przynajmniej przeze mnie.


----------



## bg1

No tak, "doświadczenie życiowe" to coś pamiętnego ;-) A znajomość życia to wyposażenie każdej myślącej istoty ;-)

Polacy są kreatywni, nawet w posługiwaniu się własnym językiem ;-) Może dlatego słyszałem "Jak znam życie", "Jak życie znam" jak i "Znając życie" ;-) No ale zgadzam się z Tobą, że "Znając życie" brzmi elegancko i ... oszczędniej.

Majlo, dobrze, że dziś użyłeś polszczyzny. Ja teraz mogę posługiwać się nią tylko wirtualnie ;-)


----------

